# PC als Server verwenden



## JanoschART (14. März 2008)

hallo
ich möchte meinen pc als server benutzen um darüber eine homepage laufen zu lassen.
allerdings will ich das man im browser so zumbeispiel http://www.seitevonmir.de eingibt und das dann erscheint
geht das? was muss ich da machen welche progs brauche ich wäre supper wenn ihr mir helfen könnt
lg


----------



## Remme (14. März 2008)

Dann brauchst du aber auch eine statische ip damit man die Seite aus dem Internet dauerhaft erreichen kann.

Hier noch etwas Lesestoff

Link...

lg


----------



## zerix (15. März 2008)

@Remme
Nein, braucht er nicht. 

@Janosch
Schau mal auf http://www.dyndns.org. Melde dich da an. Da bekommst du eine Subdomain mit der du erreichbar bist. Dazu müssen die aber immer deine aktuelle IP wissen. Dafür musst du entweder ein Programm von denen installieren oder je nach dem welchen Router du hast, kannst du das auch da einstellen.

Dann brauchst du nur noch einen Webserver. Einer er bekanntesten ist der Apache-Webserver.
http://httpd.apache.org/

Dann kommt es noch drauf an, was deine Webseite können soll. Es kann sein, dass du dir noch eine Datenbank installieren musst. 
http://www.mysql.org


Dann kannst du dir noch irgendwo eine Domain kaufen. Da musst du mal bei google suchen. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Remme (15. März 2008)

Naja aber fragte ja danach das er auch diese gewünschte .de domain nehmen kann und geht nicht ohne SIe zu kaufen oder nen richtigen Sever mit statischer IP aufzuziehen.


----------



## zerix (15. März 2008)

Die Domain hat ja nichts mit der IP zu tun.

Wenn er eine normale .de-Domain möchte, muss er sie kaufen. Da kann er dann halt seine dyndns-domain einrichten oder eine statische IP.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Remme (15. März 2008)

jo oder einfach für 5 eus ne domain und ein bissl webspace


----------



## zerix (15. März 2008)

Das ist auch ne Möglichkeit, aber er wollte es ja auf seinem Rechner machen. 

Da müsste er nur die Domain bezahlen und müsste sich keinen Web-Space mieten. ;-)

MFG

Sascha


----------



## chmee (15. März 2008)

Nun, wenn Du es unbedingt auf Deinem Rechner haben willst,
dann empfehle ich  - wie oben schon teils beschrieben :

1. Bei DynDNS eine Subdomain holen - kostenlos.
2a. Einen Router haben oder kaufen, der bei neuer IP bei DynDNS Bescheid sagt. ODER
2b. Die Software von DynDNS nehmen, die das erledigt.
3. zB XAMPPlite installieren, das ist ein sparsamer Webserver mit php, MySQL usw..
4. Ports in Firewalls öffnen, bzw im Router PortForwarding oder DMZ einrichten.

Bei einer SecondlevelDomain, die Du irgendwo kaufst/mietest stellst Du dann einfach eine Weiterleitung auf Deine DynDNS-Subdomain ein.

**EDIT** Die Beschreibung ist für eine Seite, die auch von Außen erreichbar sein soll. Wenn es nur um Intranet geht, also nur in Deinem Netzwerk, dann installierst Du XAMPP oder die lite-Version und öffnest die wichtigen Ports, danach sollte die Webseite über Angabe der (hoffentlich) festen IP im Browser erreichbar sein. Bei Wunsch kannst Du auch in der Hosts-Datei Deine Seite mit einer "echten" Webadresse triggern lassen.

mfg chmee


----------



## JanoschART (15. März 2008)

soll schon fürs internet sein 
hmm danke für die vielen bzw für denn tip hört sich ales recht kompliziert an naja ich versuche es einfach mal....
aber warum muss ich mir ne .de adresse kaufen? ich mein ich hab ja theoretisch den server bei mir stehen und mit nem programm muss das doch gehen das ich dann auch ne .de adresse dadrauf habe oder so? hmm naja trotzdem nochmal vielen dank für eure hilfe 
ich bin sicher es kommen weitere fragen auf wäre cool wenn ihr mir da weiter helfen könnt 

lg und schönes wochenende


----------



## stain (15. März 2008)

Domains kaufen musst du eben. Das ist so wie bei Autos - die verschenkst du auch nicht so einfach.
Braucht man denn unbedingt eine Domain? Man kann doch einfach über die IP auf den Server zugreifen, oder?

//Edit:
Domains gibt's aber teilweise nicht nur für 5 Euro, sondern auch mal 1.49€ / Monat...


----------



## chmee (15. März 2008)

Damit Du ne Erklärung hast :
Domainnamen werden von einigen Einrichtungen verwaltet, sonst wäre es ja so,
dass es etwa 4.532x http://www.meinserver.de oder http://www.martinschmidt.de gäbe usw. 
Jede Webadresse darf nur einmal existieren und das wird organisiert.

mfg chmee


----------



## JanoschART (15. März 2008)

also dieses dyn dns hab ich angemeldet und mir nen hostname.dndalias.com erstellt.
ich wer nacher mal das programm auf dem pc installieren muss ich noch alles einrichten XD hmm wie funktioniert denn das dann wen nich jetzt ne selbstprogramierte hp habe das die darüber läuft? wird das später noch erklärt?
sry das ich so unwissend bin ^^!


----------



## zerix (15. März 2008)

Ich hab dir oben gesagt, was du brauchst. Lad dir mal den http-Server runter den ich oben angegeben hab. 

Im Internet findest du dann genug HowTos wie du den benutzen kannst. 


Wenn du einen Router von der Telekom hast oder eine Fritzbox kannst du das direkt am router einstellen und brauchst nicht noch das Programm von dyndns bei dir zu installieren. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## chmee (15. März 2008)

Bitte schreib ein bissel verständlicher. Es liegt uns am Herzen, dass es Deutsch ist und gewissen grammatikalischen und rechtschreibmäßigen Anforderungen genügt.

Ich habe das oben in Kurzform erklärt, aber hier nochmal :

Grundsatz : Eine Webseite ist ein Datenordner irgendwo im Netz der über eine IP erreichbar ist. Dieser IP wird ein Name gegeben, die bei der ICANN oder sonst wo angemeldet wird. Oder man holt sich wie in Deinem Fall einen Namen, wo man der Einrichtung (DynDNS) ständig mitteilen muss, welche IP zu diesem Namen gehört.

Unter der IP, die Du DynDNS mitteilst, ist Dein Internet-Anschluß erreichbar. Nun musst Du einen Service erstellen, der Webseiten-Anfragen abfängt und in den richtigen Ordner lenkt. Das ist eine Webserver-Software, die Anfragen auf Port 8080 - kurz 80 - als Webseitenanfragen identifiziert und auf den jeweiligen Ort vermittelt. Dazu gehört natürlich auch, dass keine Firewall die Anfrage blockt, diese kann im Router oder im Betriebssystem laufen.

mfg chmee

**EDIT** Als komplett Unerfahrener holst Du Dir aber viele Probleme ins Haus ! Da Dein Netzwerk/Rechner nun über eine DynDNS-Adresse erreichbar ist, kann im schlimmsten Fall jemand darauf zugreifen. Wenn Du einen Router hast, würde ich Dir sofort empfehlen, das Passwort zu ändern, wenn es bis Dato nicht passiert ist, wird es unter Garantie sowas Schweres wie *0000* oder *pw* oder *password* sein.. Dass der username so gut wie immer *admin* ist, brauch ich ja nicht zu erzählen..


----------



## Navy (15. März 2008)

Generell zum gesamten Thema: Bevor Du einen Webserver auf deinem PC aufsetzt und ihn ins Netz stellst überlege bitte ob Du zutraust ein solches System hinreichend sicher zu konfigurieren. Die Dir hier angebotene Software XAMPP ist per se nicht sicher und hat in der Grundkonfiguration solch große Löcher, daß ich Dir unbedingt anrate die Serversammlung als Laie nicht öffentlich zu verwenden. Im schlimmsten Fall fungierst Du dort nämlich als Mail-Relay und das möchtest Du wirklich nicht...

Du brauchst *unbedingt*grundlegendes*Wissen* über die Konfiguration der von Dir verwendeten Server, Netzsicherheit und auch TCP/IP.

Wo wir schon beim Thema TCP/IP sind: 
chmee schrieb:
> Das ist eine Webserver-Software, die Anfragen auf Port 8080 - kurz 80 - als
> Webseitenanfragen identifiziert und auf den jeweiligen Ort vermittelt.

Wie kommst Du auf diese komischen Aussage? Warum sollte 8080 direkt auf 80 verweisen? 8080 ist nur ein alternativer Port für 80 (siehe IANA-Liste der Well Known Ports), letzterer ist der Standardport für Webserver und im Normalfall sollte *genau* dieser verwendet werden.


----------



## chmee (15. März 2008)

@Navy : Ich konfiguriere nicht täglich Webserver, mir ist bekannt, dass Port 80 der Web-Server-Port ist, aber 8080 wurde auch oft genannt, deswegen nannte ich Beide.

Aber Danke für die Aufklärung 

Kurzum, Tatsache ist, dass Janosch zu wenig Ahnung hat, und sich ( und Anderen ) mehr Probleme bereiten kann, als ihm lieb ist. Aber er fragte danach und bekam eine Antwort. Ich möchte nicht immer hinterfragen, warum es jemand machen will und welche Alternativen möglich sind. Hier gibt es nur Eine : Bei einem Webhoster Domain und Platz mieten.

mfg chmee


----------



## zerix (15. März 2008)

Der Port 8080 wird z.b. von Tomcat verwendet. 

MFG

Sascha


----------



## Kaiser206 (15. März 2008)

oder wie wärs damit:

du registriers dir bei:
http://www.funpic.de
oder
http://www.cwsurf.de
einen kostenlosen space, und eine kostenlose domain(d e . v u*, usw)

Wenn du nur eine Seite online stellen willst, reicht das völlig aus.

*scheis forensoftware -.-


----------



## Nohh (15. März 2008)

Hi Autor,
falls du noch Fragen zum Thema hast.

Administrierung von Servern ist mittlererweile mein Lieblingsgebiet geworden.

Melde dich einfach per PN oder ICQ: 482980207

Gruss
Kalle


----------



## Navy (16. März 2008)

> Administrierung von Servern ist mittlererweile mein Lieblingsgebiet geworden.
> Melde dich einfach per PN oder ICQ: 482980207

Nichts für ungut, aber Deine bisherigen Postings hinterlassen den Eindruck von öberflächlichen Wissen über Netzwerke, Server und deren Konfigurationen. Es reicht nicht, wenn man weiß wie man einen Apache oder Spieleserver unter Windows zum Laufen bringt... 

Wie gesagt, nichts für ungut.


----------



## Nohh (16. März 2008)

hi,
tut mir leid ich bin immernoch Schüler und naja hab noch keine Berufserfahrung. Aber glaube ich weiß mehr als das "wie man einen Apache oder Spieleserver unter Windows zum Laufen bringt...". 

Verstehe, ich sage nicht ich bin Profi, ich weiß nur wie es funktioniert und kann damit umgehen.

Gruss


----------

